

What Great Leaders Have That Good Leaders Don't - dsr12
http://www.inc.com/brent-gleeson/what-great-leaders-have-that-good-leaders-don%2527t.html

======
s_husso
> _Never leave anyone behind_

I've got a mix feelings about this. I've stumpled on couple of cases where
this would have been the " _right thing_ " to do. Basically there was one
person on the team who really didn't come along with the rest of the team. To
top of this, the team also had some preassure from the management :) The
combination caused heated conversations and then it escalated to a point that
no one talked to the one person. Fast forward a year or so, couple of guys
left the team before management decided to transfer the one person to

------
pedalpete
I disagree with the idea of loyalty as a trait which makes people good
leaders. It's what makes people good people.

You could easily change the examples provided and change 'leader' to
'employee' or 'team member', and the outcome would be the same.

